# Burning rubber/plastic smell coming from under the hood



## chefrob (Nov 17, 2010)

2006 Mazda 6S 3.0 Liter

Anyone know what this could be?? I can't identify the exact source of the issue, but the smell seems to be coming from the left side of the engine when facing the front of the car (passenger side). No smoke. All guages normal.

I'm going to take the car to a shop today, but I figured I'd check in here first.

Mileage: 72k
Replaced Serpentine Belt February 2014
Replaced Brakes and Rotors January 2013
Oil change every 4-6k, full synthetic


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Make sure that the idler pulley is moving like it supposed to.

BG


----------



## chefrob (Nov 17, 2010)

I'll put that on the list, thanks.

I noticed a slow oil leak just now. It is possible the oil is hitting a hot surface of the car when driving, and smoldering, making the smell apparent.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Burning oil has a different smell.


----------



## chefrob (Nov 17, 2010)

It's the oil hitting the hot exhaust when driving. I just had it checked out but the mechanic can't work on it until tomorrow.

It smelled like burnt something... chemical, rubber, plastic, or whatever. My oil levels were low and there was a little oil on the ground where I parked.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Sounds like a leaking valve cover gasket. Used to be very common years ago.

Get itfixed as oil is expensive.

BG


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

May not be anything more than a plastic bottle or bag you ran over while driving.


----------



## chefrob (Nov 17, 2010)

Got it fixed. The Fram tough guard oil filter apparantly wasn't so tough. It was leaking oil onto my hot exhaust. The shop said all I needed was a $20 oil change.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

chefrob said:


> Got it fixed. The Fram tough guard oil filter apparantly wasn't so tough. It was leaking oil onto my hot exhaust. The shop said all I needed was a $20 oil change.


That's cheap for fully synthetic, did they use cheap, generic multi grade motor oil.


----------



## chefrob (Nov 17, 2010)

I already had my own fully synthetic oil. He installed the filter and changed the oil.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

chefrob said:


> Got it fixed. The Fram tough guard oil filter apparantly wasn't so tough. It was leaking oil onto my hot exhaust. The shop said all I needed was a $20 oil change.


Filter was not installed properly......I've seen it happen and have had it happen to me. My ex had her oil changed and I noticed a puddle under the car......they didn't tighten the filter.....:banghead:. A thin film of clean oil needs to be applied to the gasket/seal of the new filter or chances are good that you will not get it tight enough.

I can't change my oil for $20......and I don't use synthetic. $4 a quart X 6 = $24.....and I still have to buy the filter. I _can_ change the oil in my lawn mower for just under $14, though.


----------



## chefrob (Nov 17, 2010)

The labor was $20 not the oil.

I thought the filter may have been previously put on too tight. The mechanic had a hell of a time getting it off. Or it could be that it was not properly lubed when it was originally put on, hence why it was difficult to remove. I usually change it myself. Figures the one time I didn't this happens.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Those things don't come off easily when install correctly. I'd venture to guess that the installer did not lube the gasket and it kinked/wrinkled. 

That's how I usually learn to not let others work on my vehicles or equipment......I've even had bad experiences when taking a vehicle to a dealer for warranty work.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

SABL said:


> A thin film of clean oil needs to be applied to the gasket/seal of the new filter or chances are good that you will not get it tight enough.


I always do this myself but I've heard this isn't needed with some. What's the deal now? I'd prefer to err on the side of caution.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Would have to be some type of silicone based gasket......a little lube may ensure success, though. Unless it is proven that I will damage the seal with a thin film of oil I will continue to err on the side of caution....go with what you know.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

chefrob said:


> Got it fixed. The Fram tough guard oil filter apparantly wasn't so tough. It was leaking oil onto my hot exhaust. The shop said all I needed was a $20 oil change.


do yourself a BIG favor, DO NOT USE FRAM OIL FILTERS!!!!! They are the weakest of the entire oil filter line and if they are at any angle the check valve doesn't work on most of them allowing oil to drian back into the pan causeing a dry start which will destroy your engine in about 3 months, and if installed verticle, they wont drain back, but they filter oil as good as a spagattie strainer


----------

